# Pocket Egg—Pokemon Go plus Upgraded version



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pocket Egg is a small accessory which supports catch Pokemon and collect items automatically in Pokemon Go.

With the convenience of not having to look at your smartphone, you can also use Pocket Egg to collect Poké Balls, Eggs, and other items at Poké Stops.  Pocket Egg requires Bluetooth low-energy compatible smartphone with Pokémon GO app installed.


Auto collect items in Pokemon Go
Auto catch Pokemon
Long battery life over 3 months
20m range long distance wireless
Support vibration and buzzer on/off
Simple to use
Easily connect to a compatible smartphone with bluetooth
Play Pokemon Go with your smartphone in sleep mode


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

This looks useful.  It's just a shame that the whole Pokemon Go craze seems to have died down since 2016-ish.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 11, 2018)

This looks really bad, why should someone buy this instead of a Go-tcha?
I will stick with my Plus tho, I don't trust these 3rd party devices.

@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N the craze is gone but the hardcore community is still going strong.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 16, 2018)

Compare with Go-tcha, Pocekt Egg has this six features.
With the convenience of not having to look at your smartphone, you can also use Pocket Egg to collect Poké Balls, Eggs, and other items at Poké Stops automatically.


----------

